# 67 gto (data plate)



## jjb1114 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a 67 gto 400 ws 4 speed have title and vin # is on door post but data plate is missing vin is 242177b108961 can anybody tell me anything about this car and how to get a data plate thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Your car was built at the Baltimore plant. You have the vin# so you can send off for the PHS documentation which will give all the details.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And after you have the details from PHS and verify the codes, you can contact the trim tag folks and have the correct trim tag (and rivets) for your car. Not cheap, but do-able. Unlike VIN tags, trim tags can be reproduced....as long as they stay true to the cars original build. I have seen forged trim tags on Corvettes, where Saddle Tan/Tan became Riverside Red/Black, etc. Bad ju-ju.


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

Let me save you some time and frustration. 

Call or email PHS [email protected]
PHS Historic Services

Give him/her the vin number pay the 65 dollars and have them pull the micro film and they will send you everything on the car

You can then try to code it out on your own or just email this guy 

[email protected]

with all your info. He is in Colorado and my Bro in law used him to do a Firebird dataplate and it looked awesome. His number is (860) 877-4440. He has a web site but I dont remember it. He seems honest and would not do anyhting unless we gave him the destroyed Dataplate. But if you tell him it is missing and give him the PHS report I think he will do it for you. 

Now I dont know about your state but in California do NOT MESS with the VIN tag. You can NOT even have those replaced if you have the damaged one. You are supposed to take it to DMV first, they will give you a form to take to CHP and their field offices have an officer on staff that will verify the VIN. then you take it back to dmv and they issue you a new VIN Tag, and it may not match the original number. It certainly will not look the same. . So dont pull it off.... dont get cute and think you are going to replace it after it is painted.... dont think you can pop rivet it back in. Do not pull that Vin tag off. It is illegal to do so in California. 

The dataplate can be replaced, Less scruplious folks even change the color and interior or options. But a call to PHS will verify any discrepencies and make you look like a shyster to any one who wants to buy your car if you sell it. And everyone should run the PHS report prior to buying any GTO. Because in 1964 there 8,245 tripowers from the factory. I am willing to bet that at some point there were 9000 owners all claiming their they are factory original. well 8,245 are telling the truth. The rest well ..... they are shysters......


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have helped two '67 owners out with missing trim tags before. Both had Kansas City built GTO's, but Pontiac, Kansas City, and Baltimore, all used the (1) -5 fisher body option coding system. Example on the bottom line: E 2EZGR 3F 5Y 

PHS, will tell provide a copy of the invoice, and the body option codes are readily accessible. What you need to do is get feedback from other '67 Baltimore built Pontiac Abody 2 door hard tops. you are going to need a good survey of body build numbers of cars built within a month or so on each side of when yours was built in order to extrapolate a Body number. That number is not on PHS docs. 

With the Kansas City '67 builds, I have multiple dozens of exact trim tag numbers letters build dates/build numbers wrote down off original cars. Info came from my own parts cars, projects, old friends keepers, along with multiple dozens of yard cars. Would have Baltimore cars listed as well, but seldom saw '66 or '67 Baltimore built cars in south central area of the country in the '80's and 90's when was compiling info.


----------

